# Zebra danios dying



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had 4 zebra danios that cycled my tank. They are dying one by one. They stop eating till they are super skinny. Then they die. 

I had 4 now i have 2 . 

water parameters seem fine. Could it be that my Bolivian Ram is stressing them?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is this tank? If you certainly used them to cycle the tank, then they are bound not to last due to the permanent damage subjected to them from the presence of ammonia and nitrites. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like it may be internal parasites...


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lupin said:


> What size is this tank? If you certainly used them to cycle the tank, then they are bound not to last due to the permanent damage subjected to them from the presence of ammonia and nitrites. Sorry to hear that.


I hope this is the case. My tank is a 29g. I cycled it for like a 6 to 8 weeks with the zebra. After everything was stable i bought the bolivian ram



okiemavis said:


> Sounds like it may be internal parasites...


Think it can affect my Ram? There is another zebra getting skinnier . When i feed my fish he goes up to the food real fast but doesn't open his mouth . The other left zebra eats well and so does my Bolivian Ram


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I used the same group of zebra danios to cycle...four or five different tanks? I didn't lose a single fish, and the first tank I cycled with these exact danios was well before I really knew what I was doing so who knows how much ammonia and nitrite they were exposed to. If I had to guess, I would say there's something else going on, and internal parasites seem like a likely offender to me.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm i think i would agree with the others too.
sorry for your losses.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah . Their gills are getting a little red I think.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

can you post the exact results please.
is there any amonia in the results. ?


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

I ran out of strip tests... I mailed ordered a 5 liquid test kit . But I do have a separate liquid test kit for ammonia and ph.

Right now it looks like its between .25 or .50 . I understand that this is unsafe for the fish right? So ive added some prime .

I just did a wc yesterday. Should I do another?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
yes i would do another water change,adding dechlorinator too.
have you cleaned your filter at all ?and if you have how did you do it
please.
would it be possible for you to fill a container(cup)with your tap water
and test that,then leave the water in the cup over night then test it again,and let us know
your findings.
in a cycled tank you shouldn't have amonia,nitrites,
just a show of nitrAtes.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a another wc. I used tap water this time. I put some prime in it. And let it sit for a couple of hours before adding it to the tank. After adding it I waited like a hour to test it and ammonia came down to 0 or real close.

I cant check for nitrites right now but i will soon.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmm ok,what water did you use last time ?
if your tank cycled then you shouldn't have amonia and nitrite in. ?
somethings not right.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

I used purified water last time. I think i could be over feeding. That can cause a ammonia spike right?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

uneaten food will cause problems yes indeed.
how much how often and what are you feeding ?


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

twice a day. The think im giving too much at a time though. I only have 2 zebras now and the ram.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
if you see food floating down in the water then yes,i'd say too much
however if they eat ever bit then perhaps smaller amounts.
i feed mine twice a day.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I do see food floating down. Thats where my ram usually eats.. When the food starts floating down


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

there shouldn't really be a reason he waits for food at the bottom,
i think unless he's just being lazy(any one else like to chime in here  )
i think your problem is too much food,and it's rotting,it's messing
with your water.for this week perhaps feed Very little and keep testing
the water,write the results down on here if you like,
a sort of diary,then we can see the progress,it might give a little more
light on your problem,


----------



## bigbum (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi I think I may be having the same problem, I am new to keeping fish, cycled my tank for a week then added some zebras yesterday, this afternoon 3 of the 7 I put in seem to be 'sleeping' just below the surface. Are they actually sleeping or poorly? Tested the water with tetra test 6in1 test strips and all seemed fine. Am going to go and get an ammonia test kit and see what that says. Any ideas would be really appreciated.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had this happen to 1 of my 6 cycling danios, get really skinny and die. What is the reason for internal parasites and any medications?


----------

